# frage zu switch 03/04



## jakob (3. April 2005)

hi,
mal ne frage zum hinterbau, was ist denn genau der unterschied zwischen den beiden 03 und 04, ich weiss das der hauptrahmen anderst ist, wegen längeren dämpfer , der ist 190 statt 178, aber am hinterbau selbst was ist da alles unterschiedlich? nur die knochen oder komplett alles? mein hauptrahmen switch ltd 03 war nämlich defekt und die von rocky mtn haben mir einfach nen 04er switch pro hauptrahmen geschickt, das war sowieso schon so halb auf kullanz deswegen will ich da jetzt nicht noch alles neu fordern, wenns nur die knochen sind, die kann man ja zu einem halbwegs erträglichen preis nachkaufen und dämpfer ist klar ...

mfg
 jakob


----------



## summit (5. April 2005)

jakob schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage zum hinterbau, was ist denn genau der unterschied zwischen den beiden 03 und 04, ich weiss das der hauptrahmen anderst ist, wegen längeren dämpfer , der ist 190 statt 178, aber am hinterbau selbst was ist da alles unterschiedlich? nur die knochen oder komplett alles?


Interessante Frage, auf  die ich auch gerne eine Antwort hätte! Fahre ein 2002er Switch, upgrade auf 150 mm wäre natürlich interessant.

Unter Tech Support bei bike action finden sich folgende Informationen:
Switch 2002: 165mm Einbaulänge, 38mm Hub, M8 x 22mm Einbaubreite
Switch 2003: 171mm Einbaulänge, 44mm Hub, M8 x 22mm Einbaubreite
2002/2003 Sattelstütze D=26,8
Switch 2004/2005: 190mm Einbaulänge, 50mm Hub, M8 x 22mm Einbaubreite
Ab 2004 Sattelstütze D=30.9mm

Bei den 2002er und 2003er Modellen unterscheiden sich definitiv nur die Anlenkplatten. Die 6mm für den längeren Dämpfer beim 2003er werden ohne Geometrieänderung dadurch gewonnen, dass der Dämpfer-Gelenkpunkt bei gleicher Länge der Anlenkplatten weiter oben und hinten liegt. Die offizielle Antwort vom "bike action-Tech Support" im bike action-Forum lautet: _"Theoretisch sollten die Platten passen, wir haben es noch nicht probiert. Beide Hebel kosten etwa 140.- Euro beim Rocky Mountain Händler."_


2004 wurde der Hauptrahmen überarbeitet: Sitzrohrdurchmesser 30.9mm und Form der Verstärkungsbleche. Das 1,5" Steuerrohr gabs bereits 2003.

Wenn man sich die Anlenkhebel ab 2004 für den 190er Dämpfer anschaut fällt auf, dass sie deutlich kürzer sind und dass der Dämpfer-Gelenkpunkt ziemlich weit oben liegt. So kommt ein 190er Dämpfer unter - bei identischem Hinterbau(???) und identischer Position der Gelenkpunkte am Hauptrahmen(???). Um sicher zu gehen sollte man bei einem Rocky Händler, der 2002/3er und 2004/5er Modelle gleicher Rahmengröße herumstehen hat, einmal alle Maße zueinander genau vergleichen. Vor allem die Längenmaße der Hinterbaustreben zu den Gelenkpunkten wären interessant. Immerhin muß ab 2004 ein 25mm längeres Federbein untergebracht werden. 





			
				jakob schrieb:
			
		

> mein hauptrahmen switch ltd 03 war nämlich defekt und die von rocky mtn haben mir einfach nen 04er switch pro hauptrahmen geschickt, das war sowieso schon so halb auf kullanz deswegen will ich da jetzt nicht noch alles neu fordern, wenns nur die knochen sind, die kann man ja zu einem halbwegs erträglichen preis nachkaufen und dämpfer ist klar ...


Das klingt jedenfalls so, als ob RM-Kanada davon ausgeht, dass sich zumindest die Gelenkpunkte der 2002/3er und 2004/5er Hauptrahmen nicht verändert hätten. Bleibt noch offen, ob und wie sich die Hinterbaustreben ab 2004 verändert haben.

Du solltest jedenfalls die Gelegenheit Deines Garantiefalls nutzen und solange bei bike action nachbohren, bis Du eine definitive Aussage bekommen hast. Kannst es ja auch mal direkt bei RM-Kanada versuchen, erfahrungsgemäß werden Anfragen aus D jedoch an bike action weitergeleitet.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du hier über die Ergebnisse dann kurz berichtest. 

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy (14. April 2006)

Hi,
konntet Ihr in diesem Fall noch was herausfinden?
Könnte man die Hebel des 04er in ein 03er eingauen um ein 190er Dämpfer zu nutzen?


----------

